# Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?



## Marienkäfer (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe sehr weiches Wasser. 
Leitungswasser GH 0-1 ( freut michf ür meine Haushaltsgeräte )
Den Teich habe ich nun endlich auf KH 4 gebacht. Dafür verbauchte ich aber drei Dosen GH/KH plus von Sera. Durch den ständigen Regen wird auch der KH wieder weniger. Da geht das Pulver dann ganz schön ins Geld  Kann ich den KH den nicht mit Gartenkalk erhöhen? Der besteht ja nur aus Kalk und Magnesium. 

Lg Marienkäfer


----------



## Bebel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Hallo Marienkäfer 

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem.

Habe seit einiger Zeit Muschelschrot in Säcken unter dem Filterauslauf liegen, seitdem hat sich der KH-Wert von 2 auf 6 eingependelt. Das hat auch den Vorteil man kann die Säcke wieder entfernen wenn der KH-Wert noch höher steigen sollte.

Angeblich löst sich das Karbonat nur aus dem Muschelkalk dann, wenn der PH-Wert absinkt und soll so einen Säuresturz verhindern (hab ich so gelesen).

Muschelschrot bekommt man z.B. im Landhandel - gibt es lose zu kaufen - ist billig - ist eigentlich ein Artikel für Vögel.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Hallo Marienkäfer

Denk bitte daran, dich nicht nur auf den KH Wert zu versteifen. Wenn du am KH was änderst, zieht es meist eine änderung vom PH nach sich. Wenn der KH Wert erhöht wird, wirst du warscheinlich den CA gehalt in den Keller fahren. Manche Pflanzen mögen das nicht gerade besonders. Bei uns wären wir froh, wir hätten niedrigere KH Werte im Leitungswasser.

LG Marcus


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Hallo 
@ Bebel
Muschelkalk  hab ich auch schon gelesen. Der bringt mir aber nichts, da mein PH ja alkalisch( (8,5) und nicht sauer ist. 

@ Was meinst du mit CA:?

Heute früh hab ich nochmal PH und KH gemessen. PH 8, KH 4 . Hat sich also nichts verändert.

LG
marienkäfer


----------



## Bebel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Hallo Marienkäfer

Der Vorteil von Muschelschrot soll sein, dass das Karbonat sich nur löst wenn der Ph-Wert sinkt. 

Ich hatte das ganze Frühjahr über einen zu niedrigen KH und einen zu hohen Ph-Wert, das Muschelschrot hat den Ph-Wert nicht erhöht.

Bei einem zu niedrigen KH-Wert besteht auf jeden Fall die Gefahr, dass wenn der Ph-Wert sinkt, es zu einem Säuresturz kommen kann (z.B. starke Regenfälle, Laubeintrag können den Ph-Wert sinken lassen) - Muschelschrot soll das verhindern.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Hallo

wenn nachts Pflanzen CO2 abgeben, und der KH Wert unten ist, wird der PH Wert mit nach unten gezogen. Deswegen soll der KH Wert auch nicht bei Null liegen. CA, damit meine ich Calzium, wird bei den Pflanzen zur Stengelbildung und Blattgerippebildung benötigt.

Bebel hat es schon richtig erklärt, was Muschelkalt, Muschelschrot bewirken soll. Bekommt man in jedem Agrarmakrt. Wird normalerweise bei Hühnerhaltung vor allem im Winter zugefüttert.

Wie KH, GH, PH, CA und einige andere Werte zusammenhängen, ist sehr gut im Mergus Meerwasseratlas und Mergus Teichatlas erklärt. Kann dir die Seiten auch gerne PN zukommen lassen bei Interesse. Einfach PN anschreiben

LG Marcus


----------



## Berndt (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartenkalk für KH erhöhung?*

Formelrechner KH PH CO2

LG Berndt


----------

